# I've started my XM adventure



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My local Best Buy just got some Delphi XM Car kits and thankfully I was able to use the $50 coupon so I picked it up for $20. 

Now I just need the radio. Any good deals out there right now?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Only one I know of is the friends and family promo, if it's still available?
Wasn't that particular coupon expired?


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Friends and family deal has been extended thru Feb. 15. I didn't get one during the holidays but ordered a delphi home unit yesterday. I can't wait till it gets here! I've got the e-mail with the deal, I can post or e-mail it to ya.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I bought my alpine a few months to early. Wish I had the Delphi but the wife won't go for it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John Walsh III _
> * I've got the e-mail with the deal, I can post or e-mail it to ya. *


Please e-mail it to me. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

Here it is:The XM Friends & Family deal has been extended until Feb. 15th...

This is the newest and best XM radio on the market... For $99.

It's an amazing deal. You can get either the complete car cassette or
home system (SKYFi Radio + Adaptor Kit with antenna) and FREE activation
for only $99, plus shipping and taxes. That's a savings of $100.

Your friends and family can order by completing the following:

1) Go to: http://xmffoffer1202.xmradio.com
2) In the sponsor's email field, enter this address-- 
[email protected] --EXACTLY as shown.

Small catch: the radio must remain continuously activated for six (6)
months or there will be a charge of $60.

Go ahead and forward this message to anyone who may be interested to ensure
your friends get the exact URL and sponsor email address. You won't be able
to access the system
without this information.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Wasn't that particular coupon expired? *


Yes it was but they gave me a rain check on it because I ordered the car kit before the coupon expired.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Unable to start a new thread, so am asking here. I have the SkyFi in both home and car modules and am loving XM!!! I am going to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico in March. Does anyone know if reception of XM is possible in that area??


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I got the delphi xm yesterday. I love it, channel 150 xm comedy, channel 11 Nashville, and all of the sports channels are what I've listened to the most so far. Finally got to listen to Steve Czaban again on Fox Sports Radio. He used to be a local dj on ths sports station here in Charlotte a couple of years ago. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just got my Delphi today! So far I love it! I'm a big fan of movie soundtracks and channel 27 (Cinemagic) is a godsend. I also wasn't aware about channel 83 (Chrome). I like listening to old disco music (I probably shouldn't have admitted that but oh well). 

The radio and the home kit only took 1 day to get here since it came from Dallas. Very cool! Right now I have it hooked up to my home stereo system. Sounds great. I have the car kit and FM modulator to install it in my car but I'm going to need a few tools first. Hopefully I will be able to do it neatly to make my wife happy. 

Thanks again John for sending me the e-mail. $99 is definitely the best deal around.


----------

